# Asus p4p800 se memory



## technostatic (Feb 16, 2007)

I have an Asus p4p800 se MB, and I want to upgrade my RAM. Currently I have two modules of 512 Pc 3200...to the best of my knowledge. This is a three year old board, so I don't know if they still make RAM for it, as I have never upgraded. I would like to get 2...maybe 4 gigs. What is the fastest amd best (brand/type) for this board? I have heard Crucial is good, but I don't know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i used apacer on that board with no problems 4gig is a waste of money for xp
1gig is sufficient and 2gig for vista 4gig for vista 64x


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

That board will take DDR 400 MHz PC3200 RAM. Just keep in mind though, that you won't see much of an improvement going to 2 GB unless you do a lot of gamming or run Linux, and any 32-bit Windows OS cannot utilize more than 2 GB.

Take a look at this 2 GB kit.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145579
It has been verified as compatible with your motherboard on Corsair's site.

I just want to check something. What chipset do you have? Download Everest from my sig and post a report.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...ios-articles/117420-everest-home-edition.html

EDIT: Darn, dai beat me to it.


----------



## technostatic (Feb 16, 2007)

I want to get a little more life out of my system before having to upgrade. I am doing video editing...would not the extra ram make a difference? You say 4 gigs would not make a difference in a windows XP machine? What about render-time and such, or is that mostly affected by the CPU?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

that is effected by the video card and cpu


----------



## technostatic (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay...so I wouldn't see a difference between 1 gig and 2 gigs of mem?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

You won't _see_ or probably even notice the difference, unless you are running multimedia programs or high-graphic games. If you are using it for web browsing and such, then you may aswell save money and leave it at 1GB.


----------

